# Good Day at Ft Gordon



## GregoryB. (Oct 21, 2011)

Had at good day at Ft Gordon yesterday (Thursday 20 Oct).
Killed this buck at 8:30 then went to do some chores and returned around 3:00. Shot this doe at 5:50. It was my first day in the woods this year. Missed bow season. Both shots were about 50 yards using my Traditions Pursuit muzzle loader, 295 gr Power Belt bullet and 100 grs of loose 777 powder. Didnt get a pass through on either deer. The buck left a small 50 yd blood trail and the doe dropped instantly. They are being processed into some much needed burger and cube steak. My girls are waiting at the table.


----------



## Okie Hog (Oct 21, 2011)

Congrats on the buck and doe.  Good shooting.


----------



## watermedic (Oct 21, 2011)

awesome!!


----------



## stiles1682 (Oct 21, 2011)

Good Job!  Awesome Day


----------



## undertaker84 (Oct 23, 2011)

Good day for sure.


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 18, 2012)

Good for you, bud. I took advanced infantry training at Ft. Gordon in 1966. We were at Tile City.


----------



## FrontierGander (Dec 19, 2012)

Congrats on the harvests!


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Dec 19, 2012)

Any more room at the table??


----------

